

How I build a poker bot - kunqiana
http://www.codingthewheel.com/archives/how-i-built-a-working-online-poker-bot-1

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Many comments and thoughtful discussion from last time this was submitted:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=185830>

------
Kliment
Link appears to be dead.

